# UK R34 & R33 GTR V-SPEC



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Neil,

You are showing off now mate!  

Iain M


----------



## petey (Feb 24, 2003)

both amazing!!!


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

They both look stunning.

the volks look great with the silver paint.


----------



## ming (Oct 23, 2004)

*2 GTRs*

you selfish ba###rd


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

WHOA! 

Both look awesome mate :smokin:


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

Cheers for your comments. I havn't had the 2 for long, but it's time to get some good photos for the album before the R33 goes in a few weeks. SOLD .


Before the R33 goes to it's new owner an engine swap will happen.

R33 MOTOR 700 bhp plus and 528 lbft torque. T78 2.8ltr
R34 MOTOR 400 bhp plus N1 turbos, just waiting for more boost

Cheers Neil


----------



## NikWilson (Oct 31, 2002)

Is that Andy - Hope4Sun's old R34?

Nik W


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

*GTR'S*

Yes m8 it is.


----------



## NikWilson (Oct 31, 2002)

You did well there, one of the best I have seen with plenty of "nice" bits added.

Nik W


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Both very tasty cars, but the R34 is my one of choice


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Funny that, the R33 would be mine


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

*GTR'S*

Soon to be in your hands. :smokin:  
I here you've been getting your goodies at the ready.  

Neil


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Goodies? Moi? Whatever can you mean?


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

yeah...should be a good 33 when it is finished, hope he is going to throw the Volks in with the deal....


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

*GTR'S*

It's a deal ,a steal but not the sale of the ...king century  

Neil


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

I still want to cry  (roll on the next GTR though)

Andy


----------

